# hello i am sam



## stabilox (Jul 28, 2010)

hey people i am sam. i'm from usa. and this august i'm going to come australia. this is my first time to come here. which places should i see, visit_? 

does anyone give me an advice?_

i see a picture also in web. in this web site there is a picture of old tree. which is as thick as two lenght of a man. 

i heard this hugeeee tree is in australia? is it correct.? this is the picture

samedisler.blogspot. com


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

stabilox said:


> hey people i am sam. i'm from usa. and this august i'm going to come australia. this is my first time to come here. which places should i see, visit_?
> 
> does anyone give me an advice?_
> 
> ...


A different slant on the Uncle Sam wants You eh Sammy.
Well Australia is a big country with some big trees about and couldn't see how to get to you on Blogspot - probably have to sign up do you?








is a picture of not the best upstanding example of a Boab tree near the Ord River in NW WA, they in upright position having something of the shape of a gigantic bottle and this one was possible struck by lightning at a young age and grew as.
There are also huge Kauri trees in the south of WA, a bit like the Californian Redwood giants and then in south east corner of Australia all the way to north of Sydney and in Tasmania you have pretty huge temperate rainforest Eucalypts.
When all else fails, google and wiki are not too bad - Eucalyptus regnans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and then for something more specific Arboriculture Australia - International Society of Arboriculture Australia Chapter (ISAAC) - National Arborists Association of Australia (NAAA) has girth detail, a 12M girth being roughly a bit under 4M in diameter so that's two people.
And then for the tropics you have the Curtain Fig Tree - Tablelands Info.com Region Guide - Curtain Fig Tree
If you like forests and trees close up there are a number of tree top walkways about, Cape Otway in Victoria, Denham in WA and one tall one there to climb up a spikes type ladder, Illawarra in NSW and one near the Fig Tree in NQ the main ones I've heard of.
I'll move your thread into the travel section and you'll find a few threads about Australia there with many links.


----------

